# Sticky  Good Deals On Hosting



## STINEHART

supermods- please dont move this - Yes its "Deals" but it needs to stay in this catagory. 

I found a really good deal for site hosting I though I would share.

www.dreamhost.com
Use promotion code "BEST"

Sign up for a year of hosting. (My Crazy Domain Insane)
No setup fee
code takes off $110.16
Total to CC *$9.24* (covers the entire year)

What you get:
1 Free domain name registration
*Monthly Bandwidth 1 TB +8Gig a week*
MySQL Databases Unlimited
E-Mail Accounts (POP / IMAP) 600
*Disk Storage 20 GB + 160mb a week*
PHP4,PHP5,Unix Shel,Crontab,CGI,ROR,Canned CGI,SSI,CVSOscommerce, jabber,frontpage,htaaccess,streaming..exc
mare details --> http://www.dreamhost.com/shared/comparison.html

The reason I'm sharing this is because I see several members here at TSF setting up their web sites- using their own computers as servers on their isp. This really is a super deal.. If you have a better one.. let me know. I'm only using about 4 gig a month so far. lol


----------



## GRToni

i bought this is one
http://www.hostyourdream.com/?action=webhosting&plan_a=index&submenu=1
last month for $8.99/month and im satisfied, i think its almost the same, isnt it?
(whats the difference between Data Transfer and Bandwidth? I have 400Gigz Data Transfer and unlimited bandwidth.... )


----------



## Skie

Data Transfer and Bandwidth are basically 2 terms for the same thing. I'm not sure why they're referring to it as seperate things. Also, please keep in mind that there's no such thing as unlimited. Bandwidth becomes expensive after a certain point.


----------



## DumberDrummer

Take your connection speed to the internet, figure out how much data it could transfer in a month and divide it by your users. That's how much monthly bandwidth you have per account. There is no such thing as unlimited, its impossible. 

That sounds like a really good deal... too bad I have no CC


----------



## Neverwinter

Unlimited Bandwidth by my understanding refers to the user never having their site go offline and never needing to pay for extended amounts of bandwidth.


----------



## Skie

Neverwinter said:


> Unlimited Bandwidth by my understanding refers to the user never having their site go offline and never needing to pay for extended amounts of bandwidth.


That's usually what you're led to believe. Until you use 500GB - 1,000GB of bandwidth. In fact, you won't be allowed to use that much as you'll end up costing the hosting company quite a bit of money.


----------



## gistek

http://www.bravenet.com

has a free webhosting service.

Yes, it is ad supported, but they have very strict guidelines on what they will allow.

You're limited to their set of templates, but they have a bunch and you can customize the user sections.

I've used other services of theirs for several years and really liked what I used. They also have a good customer support group.


----------



## A-H

Hello,

May I recommend the services of Admin-Hosting.com

High quality Web Hosting, Virtual Private Servers and Dedicated Servers for reasonable prices, if not very good. The datacenter has an uplink of 10 GB, it should be enough for any website. The servers are never crammed with users. Quality before quantity!

Customer Support 24/7/365 that answers immediately and a personal contact is included in all services. 

Take a look, they offer more than most for less


----------

